# Minutes NRC Jan 6, 2005 - Part 1



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

MINUTES NATURAL RESOURCES COMMISSION

Lansing Center
333 E. Michigan
Lansing

January 6, 2005

PRESENT FOR THE COMMISSION

Mary Brown
Keith Charters, Chair
Bob Garner, Vice-Chair
John Madigan
Frank Wheatlake

ABSENT FOR THE COMMISSION

Jerry Hall

PRESENT FOR STAFF

Mark Matus, Legal Counsel
Rebecca Humphries, Director
Dennis Fox, Chief of Staff
Dennis Fedewa, Chief Deputy
Mindy Koch, Resource Management Deputy
Jim Ekdahl, Upper Peninsula Field Deputy
Department Staff

COMMITTEE OF THE WHOLE

Chairman Charters called the Committee of the Whole meeting of the Natural Resources Commission (NRC) to order at 3:30 p.m. on Thursday, January 6, 2005. The Committee of the Whole is a working session of the NRC.

Chairman Charters apologized for the late convening and explained the Commissioners were invited to participate in the press conference regarding the purchase of 270,000 acres in the Upper Peninsula.

Chairman Charters recognized State Representative Joel Sheltrown.

LAKE HURON SALMON POPULATION

Dr. Tammy Newcomb, Acting Division Chief, Fisheries Division, presented an overview of the evolving fish community in Lake Huron. Catch rates for chinook salmon were the highest on record in 2002 but have been of concern in central and southern Lake Huron for 2003-2004. Surveys show there is a low level of salmon prey in Lake Huron and this is affecting the salmon populations. Round gobies and zebra mussels may be causing a food web shift with nutrients found at the bottom of the lake rather than in the water column where forage fish are . She did say, however, that the walleye and laketrout fisheries are very good and there appears to be natural reproduction of lake trout in Lake Huron and an increased abundance of young walleye and yellow perch. Fisheries Division's goal is to maintain the resiliency of species in the lake and provide for a diverse fishery. 

Dr. Newcomb reviewed the process set for addressing these issues through the Lake Huron Citizen's Advisory Committee. Regional stakeholder meetings were held in the fall of 2004 and follow-up meetings will be held in spring 2005 to make the public aware of proposed management actions. 

Commissioner Wheatlake asked if Canada is experiencing these same trends. Dr. Newcomb said that, due to buffers in habitat and the forage base, they are not seeing the same dramatic changes in their fishery, but they are experiencing some decreased growth. 


Special Presentation to Judy Yerkey

Director Humphries read the following and presented Ms. Yerkey with a White Pine Plaque:

Judy Yerkeys journey began quietly as a hack box attendant in Detroit, rearing peregrine falcon chicks for release back in 1987. Her first assignment involved a male, Solo, and his mate, Bogey. She was immediately hooked and became Detroits number one falcon supporter. 

During her 16 years of involvement with peregrines, she became a common site at some of Detroits tallest buildings. She was an important ambassador for peregrines and the Nongame Wildlife Fund. During her tenure Judy documented over 60 chicks being born in Southeastern Michigan, and contributed countless hours to promoting peregrine falcons and endangered species restoration. 

Sadly, Judy made the decision that 2004 would be her last year. Even though she intends to retire her notebook, she will keep her binoculars handy and maybe have a little more time to do some recreational birding.

For her contributions of time, energy, and knowledge, the Department of Natural Resources would like to recognize Judy Yerkey as an exemplary illustration of citizen involvement and dedication to wildlife management and conservation in Michigan.

* * *
APPOINTMENT OF LYNNE BOYD, CHIEF, FOREST, MINERAL AND FIRE MANAGEMENT DIVISION

Director Humphries announced that Lynne Boyd had been chosen as the Chief of the Forest, Mineral and Fire Management Division. She is filling the position left open when Mindy Koch took the position of Resource Management Deputy. The Director congratulated her on the appointment.
EMERALD ASH BORER

Cara Boucher, Forest, Mineral and Fire Management, introduced Kerry Gray, Emerald Ash Borer (EAB) Restoration Coordinator. Ms. Boucher reported that the Department of Agriculture has quarantined 20 counties in Michigan for EAB. The pupae stage for an EAB is from April to early fall. It is easy to identify ash trees by their leaves, however, once the leaves drop it is more difficult to identify. She depicted the best way to identify an ash tree which is through its wood structure. Commissioner Garner asked if there is a chance of eradicating the EAB. Ms. Boucher said research is needed to determine how the EAB is going to operate in the ecosystem. That research does not yet exist. Discussion ensued. 

Lynne Boyd and Cara Boucher reviewed the proposed Land Use Order of the Director  Order to Control the Movement, Removal and Possession of Ash Wood and Other Cut Firewood on State-owned Lands in Michigan. This Order is proposed for action at the February NRC meeting. 

OIL AND GAS LEASE AUCTION 

Lynne Boyd reported that an Oil and Gas Lease Auction was conducted on December 14, 2004, and it was very successful. More information will be provided for the February 3, 2005 NRC meeting.

BOVINE TUBERCULOSIS

Director Humphries reported that a hunter in northern Michigan had contracted bovine tuberculosis through a cut while cleaning a lesioned deer. The hunter was treated with antibiotics and will recover fully. She encouraged everyone to wear gloves when cleaning their deer.

FOREST MANAGEMENT ADVISORY COMMITTEE 

Director Humphries intends to name a Forest Management Advisory Committee and asked for input from the Commission. The purpose of this committee is as follows:

·	Assist the DNR in balancing environmental, social and economic issues in implementing forest resource responsibilities.

·	Provide a mechanism by which interested persons can play an advisory role in the formation of DNR priorities and practices related to forest resource, including: renewable and non-renewable resource use opportunities; timber related activities; forest health; recreation; biological diversity; and habitat.

·	Identify potential long-term threats to forest resources in the State.

·	Describe economic and environmental opportunities that are linked with forest resources.

·	Address management problems, opportunities and challenges related to public and private forest ownership.
·	Provide active participation in the DNR's forest resource planning activities, including forest certification efforts.

·	Identify appropriate partnerships with other agencies that impact Michigans resources.

Membership would include: Department of Natural Resources and other appropriate state agencies; forest industry organization representation; timbermen; primary wood producers; secondary manufacturers; universities and cooperative extensions; federal, state and local government agencies; conservation and environmental organizations and/or associations; land trust organization; regional alliances (i.e. Great Lakes Forest Alliance); and forestry cooperatives (i.e. Western UP Forest Improvement District)  a maximum membership of 20 members.

LEGISLATIVE UPDATE

HJR Z and HB 5870: These Bills are law and propose an amendment to the State Constitution to provide for the establishment of the Michigan Conservation and Recreation Legacy Fund, the Michigan Game and Fish Protection Fund, and the Michigan Nongame Fish and Wildlife Trust Fund and would prohibit diverting monies from restricted funds for use in undesignated areas. 

SB 926: This bill was signed into law providing the DNR the continued ability to regulate feeding and baiting of free-ranging deer and elk as a management tool until January 1, 2010, providing the department the ability to manage free-ranging deer and elk through regulation of baiting and feeding activities." 

NORTHERN GREAT LAKES FOREST PROJECT

Director Humphries announced a legally binding purchase and sale agreement had been reached with the Forestland Group, LLC, to protect more than 271,000 acres through a working forest easement on 248,000 acres and acquisition of 23,338 acres in the Upper Peninsula (UP). The parcels stretch over eight counties from Chippewa to Ontonagon, and link together more than 2.5 million acres of protected federal, state and natural areas across the UP. Through The Nature Conservancy, this purchase was made possible, and represents one of the largest projects in The Nature Conservancys 54-year history in 29 countries. Of the nearly $58 million that this project will cost, The Nature Conservancy has raised more than $40 million from private sources including the the Michigan Natural Resources Trust Fund. The agreement keeps the land in private ownership and on the local tax rolls; ensures the land will remain open to the public for hunting, fishing, snowmobiling and other outdoor recreation activities; allows for continued timber harvesting according to the standards established by a widely recognized sustainable forestry certification program; and limits development and protects environmentally sensitive forest land from fragmentation and conversion to non-forest uses.

* * *
The Committee of the Whole meeting adjourned at 4:30 p.m. and the Regular Meeting of the NRC convened at 4:40 p.m.

PUBLIC APPEARANCES

Neal Becker, Lyons
Dan Potter, National Wild Turkey Federation
Brad Schlicher, farmer in Shiawassee County
Ed Spinazzola, Quality Deer Management Association

Dan Potter, President, State Chapter, National Wild Turkey Federation, stated he has been involved in the program to develop the turkey patch for three years. This year, over 200 contest applications were received. The turkey patch is available for $5 and the proceeds are put back into the turkey management program in the DNR. All ages can participate in the contest. He said that over 9000 patches have been sold since the inception of the program allowing the National Wild Turkey Federation to contribute over $500,000 to the turkey hunting heritage program. 

Mr. Potter announced that Jessica Cojeen of Grand Blanc is the 2005 turkey patch design winner. She was a high school student when she entered the contest. Her design is from the 2nd annual patch contest sponsored by the State Chapter, National Wild Turkey Federation, MSUs Project WILD, and Michigan DNR. Ms. Cojeen was unable to attend this meeting. 

Al Stewart, Upland Game Specialist, Wildlife Division, thanked Mr. Potter for the work he has done on this program. 

Ed Spinazzola, Quality Deer Management Association, proposed a statewide deer management plan that addresses deer density in relation to a sustained and safe carrying capacity of the habitat and special consideration to the buck-to-doe ratio. He recommended an extensive habitat improvement program, specifically in the UP.

Commissioner Wheatlake said that constituent support for the programs, as they develop, is crucial, and requested that constituents, including Mr. Spinazzola, attend the NRC meetings and Committee meetings, where these discussions are held. 

Brad Schlicher, farmer in Shiawassee County, has 430 acres where he raises various crops. He has utilized block permits for deer control on his property. This county no longer has a late doe season. Shiawassee County was in a split deer management unit (DMU), but after the DMUs were restructured, the county became one. He had severe deer damage this past year. He stated that it is difficult to get hunters to harvest deer, especially does, in the off-hunting season. He does not want total deer eradication, however. Commissioner Garner noted that there will be a review of the late season in this area, and all areas in the State, although he could not guarantee changes will be made. 

Neal Becker, Lyons, has a herniated disk in his neck, cannot bow hunt as a result, but does not qualify for a crossbow permit. He requested that modifications be made to the crossbow permitting process to allow for more individuals to obtain a permit. Commissioner Garner stated that this issue will be reviewed in the coming year. 

* * *

The Public Appearances portion of the meeting adjourned, and the Regular Meeting of the NRC immediately convened.

APPROVAL OF MINUTES  DECEMBER 9, 2004 NATURAL RESOURCES COMMISSION MEETING

Commissioner Garner made a motion, supported by Commissioner Wheatlake, for approval. Motion unanimously carried.

CONTROL OF FREE-RANGING EXOTIC CERVIDAE SPECIES, WILDLIFE CONSERVATION ORDER, AMENDMENT NO. 1 OF 2005

Commissioner Garner made a motion, supported by Commissioner Brown, for approval. Motion unanimously carried. 

DIRECTORS ACTION ITEMS

Director Humphries noted that there was a late addition to the Agenda regarding the Game and Fish Protection Fund license fees. This was added For Information Only and will be proposed for action at the February 3, 2005 NRC meeting. 

Director Humphries stated her intent to approve all of the Directors Action Items on the Agenda. Discussion ensued regarding comments previously received on the State Forest Land Exchange, Traverse City Forest Management Unit-Benzie County and Grand Traverse County, Land Transaction #20031095. Chairman Charters said the big picture on this transaction is that the DNR is trading swamp land for in-fill property that is more applicable to the overall land management plan. 

COMMITTEE REPORTS

NRC POLICY COMMITTEE ON FINANCE AND ADMINISTRATION

Commissioner Wheatlake (Committee Chair) reported that the NRC Policy Committee on Finance and Administration met January 6, 2005 at 10:00 a.m. (Please note the attached minutes of that meeting).

NRC POLICY COMMITTEE ON WILDLIFE ISSUES

Commissioner Garner (Committee Chair) reported that the NRC Policy Committee on Wildlife Issues met on January 6, 2005 at 1:00 p.m. in the Stevens T. Mason Building, Lansing. Commissioners Garner and Hall were present for the Committee. Following are the Minutes from that meeting:

Bovine Tuberculosis (TB)/Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD)

Dr. Steve Schmitt presented a progress report on this years testing for TB and CWD. Approximately 14,000 deer heads have been tested for TB so far this year with three being positive and 26 suspects and are still working their way through the system. In addition, there are about 500 additional frozen deer heads that have been brought in but are yet to be processed plus there will be more heads brought in yet this week. Final results of the testing will be available in March. The positives and suspects have all come from the five county core area with most of them (17 so far) coming from Alcona and Alpena counties. Testing this year has not found any animals that were positive for CWD.

Dr. Steve Halstead, the State Veterinarian for Michigan Department of Agriculture, reported on the testing of privately-owned cervids for CWD. To date, 2674 animals have been tested and all have been negative for the disease.

Dr. Schmitt announced that a hunter has been diagnosed with the Michigan strain of TB. The hunter contracted the disease in his finger through a cut on his hand and it is what Dr. Schmitt referred to as a cutaneous infection as opposed to a pulmonary infection. Often cutaneous infections remain localized in the extremities. The hunter is being treated with antibiotics under a standard treatment protocol.

Commissioner Garner asked if we have been notified by other states that Michigan hunters have brought back CWD positive animals from their states. Dr. Schmitt responded that yes, Wyoming has indicated three CWD positive mule deer were killed by Michigan hunters and Colorado notified us that Michigan hunters took two CWD positive mule deer and an elk. 

Accessibility

The presentation by Parks and Recreation and Fisheries divisions that had been scheduled for the December meeting was presented in abbreviated form at this meeting. The summary of items that the two Divisions have provided at the Fish Hatcheries, fishing access points, camping sites, interpretive sites, trails and in the parks (including an accessible raft at the Big Spring in Palms Book State Park) was impressive. Furthermore, their accommodations for hearing and vision impaired clients are extensive. 

Wolf Update

Todd Hogrefe, Endangered Species Coordinator in Wildlife Division, gave a brief history of the gray wolf in Michigan and discussed the federal delisting proposal. He talked about the need for updating the wolf recovery plan for Michigan and said that because the recovery plan was developed to protect a very rare resource that is no longer as rare, the need now is for a management plan that provides for a secure wolf population, within the societal carrying capacity of Michigans residents. Furthermore, with the discovery of gray wolves in the northern Lower Peninsula, there is a need for plans for wolves in the Lower Peninsula now. Todd indicated that Dr. Ben Peyton and Peter Bull Of Michigan State University, are working on ways of determining societal capacity for wolves at the present time.
NRC POLICY COMMITTEE ON TECHNOLOGY, INFORMATION, MARKETING AND EDUCATION (TIME)

Commissioner Brown (Committee Chair) reported that the NRC Policy Committee on TIME met on January 6, 2005 at 11:30 a.m. in the Stevens T. Mason Building, Lansing. Commissioners Brown and Garner were present for the Committee. Tina Stojakovich, Office of Communications, reviewed DNRs web initiatives. 

NRC POLICY COMMITTEE ON LAND MANAGEMENT

Chairman Charters (Chair) reported that the NRC Policy Committee on Land Management met on January 6, 2005 at 10:00 a.m. in the Stevens T. Mason Building, Lansing. Chairman Charters and Commissioner Madigan were present for the Committee. 

COMMISSIONERS REPORTS

Commissioner Wheatlake received several calls regarding deer, land transactions, and snowmobile trail issues. He stressed the need to continue to address hunters perception issues. 

Commissioner Garner received several phone calls including deer populations, specifically the low deer population in the northern Lower Peninsula. 

Commissioner Madigan received several phone calls on various issues, including deer and wolves. 

Commissioner Brown received several phone calls including issues related to land management.

Chairman Charters received several phone calls and correspondence on issues, including comments on low deer populations in the northern Lower Peninsula. He also attended a work group meeting that is being established to address hunting heritage, recruitment and retention issues.

NRC POLICY COMMITTEE ISSUES AND APPOINTMENTS 

NRC Policy Committee on Wildlife and Fisheries: Chairman Charters announced that this Committee would be expanded to include Fisheries issues. Therefore, the new Committee will be the NRC Policy Committee on Wildlife and Fisheries. In addition, Commissioner Madigan was appointed to this Committee. 

Committees Goals: Chairman Charters requested that the Committees prepare 2005 goals and present them at the March NRC meeting. The NRC goals will then be developed. 

Hunter Retention and Recruitment Work Group: Chairman Charters appointed Commissioner Hall to represent the NRC on this Work Group.
* * *
The meeting adjourned at 5:35 p.m.

.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

NATURAL RESOURCES COMMISSION
POLICY COMMITTEE ON FINANCE AND ADMINISTRATION

Stevens T. Mason Building
530 W. Allegan
Lansing

JANUARY 6, 2005

MINUTES

The meeting of the NRC Policy Committee on Finance and Administration convened at 10:05 a.m. 

Commissioners Wheatlake (Committee Chair) and Hall were present for the Committee. Commissioner Garner was also present.

DNR Staff Present

Vanessa Askew, DNR Accounting
Tom Benson, Office of Program Assistance and Review
Jim Dubbs, Law Enforcement Division
Dawn Fedewa, Office of Budget and Support Services
Dennis Fedewa, Chief Deputy
Dennis Fox, DNR, Chief of Staff
Joe Frick, Office of Financial Services
Tony Herek, Parks and Recreation Division
Dennis Knapp, Law Enforcement Division
Ann LeClaire-Mitchell, Wildlife Division
Alan Marble, Chief, Law Enforcement Division
Bill Moritz, Chief, Wildlife Division
Kristen Morningstar, Office of Budget and Support Services
Tammy Newcomb, Fisheries Division
Ron Olson, Parks and Recreation Division
Theresa Pohl, Fisheries Division
Sharon Schafer, Office of Budget and Support Services
Jane Schultz, Office of Budget and Support Services
Rodney Stokes, Legislative Liaison
Joseph Taylor, Forest, Mineral, and Fire Management Division
Jim Wood, Grants, Contracts, and Customer Systems

Others Present

Steve Bartz
Rich Bowman, Trout Unlimited
Jenny Harrison, State Budget Office
Ed Ingvartsen, Ionia
Mark Salogar, House Democratic Policy Staff
Donna Stine, MUCC

MISSION STATEMENT

Chairman Wheatlake read the current NRC Policy Committee on Finance and Administration Mission Statement as follows:

To enhance and improve the management of the financial assets of the Michigan Department of Natural Resources by providing substantive oversight and insight, in partnership with our constituency groups, into complex financial issues to optimize financial return for the benefit of natural resources. 

No changes will be made to this Mission Statement.

Game and Fish Protection Fund Review

Dennis Fedewa, Chief Deputy, reviewed the Game and Fish Protection Fund. This Fund is shared by several Department of Natural Resources (DNR) divisions and is broad based. In Fiscal Year (FY) 2004-2005. the Game and Fish Protection Fund represents 25 percent of the total DNR revenue and General Fund represents 10.9 percent. Taxes on DNR lands represent approximately 50 percent of the General Fund appropriation. 

The Game and Fish Trust Fund FY 2004 revenue totaled $13.4 million: 30 percent from Timber Revenues; 35 percent from Oil and Gas Revenues; and 35 percent from interest and other earnings. The FY 2004 Game and Fish Fund revenue totaled $62.4 million with License Revenue-General Purpose totaling 68.4 percent of the total revenue.

Dennis Fedewa reported that Hunting and Fishing License Sales are declining over time. Director Humphries said that one reason may be the availability of licenses. Bill Moritz, Chief, Wildlife Division said that the availability of restricted licenses impacts license sales but that a variety of factors impacts license sales. 

Dennis Fedewa reported that Game and Fish Protection Fund, General Purpose total revenue projection trends are flat over time. However, the expenditure trend is on an upward slope. The largest expenditure is for salaries and wages. He noted that from 2002 through 2005, the expenditures were kept artificially low due to State employee furlough days, banked leave time and early retirements. As fund balances are reduced, and without any revenue or expenditure adjustments, a fund deficit would be likely by FY 2006. Since the fund cannot be in a deficit situation, appropriated expenditures cannot occur. This means that expenditures will need to be scaled back and license fees increased. 

Dennis Fedewa provided a history of license fee increases. The most recent was a $1 increase approved in 1999 and was not implemented until March 1, 2001. Another $1 increase was approved in 2001 that will take effect March 1, 2005. Under the DNR Directors authority, another $1 increase has been approved. With the $1 increased to take effect on March 1, 2005, a deficit would still occur for FY 2006. Targeting and voluntarily reducing expenditures would need to occur to avoid a deficit in FY 2007, but the Fund will still continue to decline. 

Commissioner Wheatlake questioned how Michigans fees structure compares to other states. Director Humphries responded that many States are considering fees increases and the DNR is researching other States fee structures for comparisons. Any additional fee increases, however, would have to be approved by the Legislature.

Dennis Fedewa concluded as follows:

·	A basic structural budget deficit exists in the Game and Fish Protection Fund  General Purpose
·	Implementation of the $1 fee increase will only begin to address the structural budget deficit in the Game and Fish General Purpose Fund. This increase will not impact the sub-funds.
·	Further operational reductions will be required to stay within available revenues.
·	Implementation of the $1 fee increase will not expand DNR programs but will, rather, partially offset program cuts.
·	Legislative authority is not needed to implement the $1 fee increase.

Attached are Game and Fish Protection Fund and Sub-funds description, and DNR License Fees statutory references for your reference. 

Commissioner Wheatlake questioned whether consideration should be given to cap the Game and Fish Trust Fund. Dennis Fedewa responded that currently there is no cap on the Fund and the corpus continues to grow. With revenues continuing to decline, there are several options to consider to avoid deficit. 

Director Humphries said it was her intent to approve the proposed $1 Game and Fish Protection Fund License Fee increase during the NRC meeting later today to take effect March 1, 2005. She said that future discussions are necessary to review fund balances and determine what the fund balances should be. 

Ed Ingvartsen recommended an additional fee increase. Commissioner Wheatlake encouraged sports groups to continue to work with the DNR staff to resolve budget issues. 

Donna Stine, MUCC supports the proposed fee increase.

Rich Bowman supports the proposed fee increase. He has held discussions with Legislators, and although a bill introduced by Senator McManus in the last session did not go through before the close of session, it is likely that the issue will be priority in the current Legislative session. He noted that the proposed $1 fee increase will only maintain status quo in the short term. He said that lapsed monies are another political issue that needs to be address in the Legislature. 

2005 Committee Schedule

Commissioner Wheatlake said that constituent participation in the Committee meetings is critical. To maximize this participation, future meetings of the NRC Policy Committee on Finance and Administration will be scheduled off cycle from the NRC meetings. A proposed 2005 schedule was discussed and agreed upon (attached). He said that major funds will be reviewed and discussed once annually, and the minor funds will be reviewed at not more than semi-annually, unless specific issues arise with a particular fund to constitute more frequent discussion. Commissioner Hall noted that this is a very ambitious schedule. 

Discussion ensued relative to fund/fees restructuring. Donna Stine and Commissioner Garner both commented that any statutory changes would take a minimum of two or three years. 

NRC POLICY COMMITTEE ON FINANCE AND ADMINISTRATION GOALS

NRC Policy Committee on Finance and Administration 2004 Goals were reviewed as follows:

1.	Monitor investment strategies to provide maximum rates of return at an appropriate level of risk. 

Discussion: This Goal was accomplished.

2. Work with the Executive and legislative branches to develop a long-term solution to Payment in Lieu of Taxes (PILT): 

Discussion: A short-term solution was accomplished, but a long-term solution remains needed. Commissioner Hall stressed the importance of getting the message out that this situation is not fixed and that the Goal needs to continue. Rodney Stokes said that more Legislative and constituent education on this issues needs to occur.

3.	Continue to work to obtain Legislative support for statutory changes deemed necessary by the federal audit. 

Discussion: Mostly achieved. Minor remaining issues.

4.	Devise a method to protect Game and Fish Trust and other large funds. 

Discussion: Donna Stine encouraged Commissioners to become active in this campaign. This Goal will continue.

5.	Review fees for possible increases to maintain services impacts by inflation or General Fund support reductions. Discussion: This Goal will continue. 

6.	Assist the Department in obtaining necessary authorities to spend restricted fund balances. 

Discussion: Dennis Fedewa said this Goal will continue with the fund?by?fund review process in the Committee. 

7.	Act as Audit Committee by reviewing external audits and the internal audit activities of the Office of Program and Review.

Discussion: This has been accomplished and will continue to be a Goal. 
2005 Goals will be prepared for the next NRC Policy Committee on Finance and Administration meeting to be held in late February and will be presented to the NRC at its March 10 meeting. Commissioner Wheatlake encouraged comments from constituents. 

Commissioner Hall requested discussion of spending restricted funds lapses at the next Committee meeting. 

Rich Bowman stated that, Division-by-Division budget needs should be identified and itemized as a first step in the review process.

Director Humphries reiterated the need to continue dialogue on license fee increases and the need to evaluate other States fees structure, as well as look at program needs and future expenditures within those program. 

Donna Stine said that demographic shifts are occurring creating a decline in hunting and fishing in the future. She encouraged future discussions on a very broad, national basis. Commissioner Wheatlake agreed and stressed the need to be proactive. 

Ed Ingvartsen stated that complaints from the hunting public stress the primary lack of conservation officers to address poaching. Although he has no problem with the current hunting fees, it is important that the hunters feel they are getting their moneys worth. He stressed the need to promote the DNR through education. Director Humphries noted that a Work Group is being developed to address hunter recruitment and retention. 

The meeting adjourned at 11:05 a.m.


NATURAL RESOURCES COMMISSION
POLICY COMMITTEE ON FINANCE AND ADMINISTRATION

2005 Committee Schedule and Establishment of Agenda Topics

Description of Game and Fish Protection Fund and Subfunds

Game and Fish Protection Fund
This fund was established by 1994 PA 451, as amended, Part 435. It is financed principally by the sale of hunting and fishing licenses. The fees are set by the Legislature. The interest and earnings, plus $6 million as provided in 2001 PA 50 from the Game and Fish Protection Trust Fund, are transferred to this fund for use. The Game and Fish Protection Fund is intended to provide financial support for statewide hunting and fishing programs. Management, research, enforcement of fishing and hunting laws, and acquisition of lands to be used for hunting and fishing purposes are examples of uses of this fund.
Game and Fish Protection Fund - Deer Habitat
This fund was established by 1994 PA 451, as amended, Part 435. Funding of the Deer Habitat Program is generated by earmarking $1.50 of each deer hunter's license fee. Funds are used for improving and maintaining habitat for deer and for the acquisition of lands for an effective deer habitat management program.
Game and Fish Protection Fund - Turkey Permit
This fund was established by 1994 PA 451, as amended, Part 435. This fund is supported by the revenue generated from the sale of licenses to hunt wild turkey. A portion of the fee collected is to be used for scientific research, biological survey work on wild turkeys, and overall wild turkey management in this State.
Game and Fish Protection Fund - Waterfowl Fee
This fund was established by 1994 PA 451, as amended, Part 435. The source of revenue comes from the daily and seasonal hunting permits issued for State-managed waterfowl areas. Funds are used to operate, maintain, and develop managed waterfowl areas.
Game and Fish Protection Fund - Wildlife Resource Protection Fund
This fund was established by 1994 PA 451, as amended, Part 435. The Act provides that $0.35 from each hunting and fishing license sold will be deposited into this fund. The funds are to be used to inform the public on the harm of poaching, and offer rewards leading to the arrest and prosecution of poachers. This program is publicly identified as RAP (Report All Poaching). 
Game and Fish Protection Fund - Youth Hunting and Fishing Education/Outreach Fund
This fund was established by 1994 PA 451, as amended, Part 435. Revenue is generated from the sale of small game licenses and all-species fishing licenses to persons who are ages 12 through 16. The fees collected are to be used for hunting and fishing education and outreach programs for youth through 16 years of age.
Game and Fish Protection Trust Fund
This fund was established by 1994 PA 451, as amended, Part 437. The source of revenue for this fund consists of gifts, grants, bequests; plus rentals, bonuses, royalties, etc. from the removal of minerals, coal, oil, gas, timber or other resources from State-owned land acquired by Game and Fish Protection Fund monies. The interest and earnings plus $6 million, as authorized in 2001 PA 50 from this Trust Fund, are deposited in the Game and Fish Protection Fund for expenditure.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Department of Natural Resources
License Fees  Statutory References

Fishing All Species
324.43532 (4) The fee for a resident all-species fishing license is $28.00. The fee for a nonresident all-species fishing license is $42.00.

Fishing All Species Upgrade
324.43532 (6) A person to whom a valid restricted fishing license has been issued may return the restricted license to the department or its authorized agent and receive an all-species fishing license by paying a fee equal to the difference in cost between the all-species fishing license and the restricted fishing license for which that person is eligible.

Fishing Restricted
324.43532 (1) The fee for a resident restricted fishing license is $15.00. The fee for a nonresident restricted fishing license is $34.00.

Bear License
324.43528 (1) A person shall not hunt bear without a bear hunting license. The fee for a resident bear hunting license is $13.00. Beginning in 1999, the fee for a resident bear hunting license is $14.00. Beginning in 2001, the fee for a resident bear hunting license is $15.00. The fee for a nonresident bear hunting license is $150.00.

Bear Participant
DNR Bear Hunting Guide - Beginning June 7, 2004, hunters who did not receive a regular bear hunting license with kill tag INCLUDING THOSE WHO DID NOT APPLY may purchase a license to participate in a bear hunt behind dogs. It is unlawful to purchase both licenses or multiple bear hunting licenses. The participation bear hunting license, which can be purchased online, at a customer kiosk, or from a license dealer, entitles a person to only participate in the hunt. It does not allow the holder to kill a bear. It is not necessary to purchase a participation license to take part in a bear hunt involving bait only.

Combo Regular Deer
324.43525a (2) The fee for a resident combination deer license is the total of the resident firearm deer license fee plus the resident bow and arrow deer license fee. The fee for a nonresident combination deer license is the total of the nonresident firearm deer license fee plus the nonresident bow and arrow deer license fee.

Deer Antlerless
324.43526 (3) Except as otherwise provided in section 43521, the fee for a resident antlerless deer license is $13.00. Beginning in 1999, the fee for a resident antlerless deer license is $14.00. Beginning in 2001, the fee for a resident antlerless deer license is $15.00. The fee for a nonresident antlerless deer license is $120.00. Beginning in 1999, the fee for a nonresident antlerless deer license is $129.00. Beginning in 2001, the fee for a nonresident antlerless deer license is $138.00.

Deer Archery
324.43527 (1) The fee for a resident bow and arrow deer license is $13.00. Beginning in 1999, the fee for a resident bow and arrow deer license is $14.00. Beginning in 2001, the fee for a resident bow and arrow deer license is $15.00. The fee for a resident or nonresident who is 12 years of age through 16 years of age for a bow and arrow deer license shall be discounted 50% from the cost of the resident bow and arrow deer license. The fee for a nonresident bow and arrow deer license is $120.00. Beginning in 1999, the fee for a nonresident bow and arrow deer license is $129.00. Beginning in 2001, the fee for a nonresident bow and arrow deer license is $138.00.

Deer Firearm
324.43526 (1) The fee for a resident firearm deer license is $13.00. Beginning in 1999, the fee for a resident firearm deer license is $14.00. Beginning in 2001, the fee for a resident firearm deer license is $15.00. The fee for a nonresident firearm deer license is $120.00. Beginning in 1999, the fee for a nonresident firearm deer license is $129.00. Beginning in 2001, the fee for a nonresident firearm deer license is $138.00.

Fur Harvester and Fur Trap Only
324.43531 (1) The fee for a resident fur harvester's license is $13.00. Beginning in 1999, the fee for a resident fur harvester's license is $14.00. Beginning in 2001, the fee for a resident fur harvester's license is $15.00.

Gamebird Hunting Preserve
324.43530 (1) However, instead of a small game license, a person may obtain a special game bird hunting preserve license for a fee of $15.00.

Small Game
324.43523 (1) The fee for a resident small game license is $13.00. Beginning in 1999, the fee for a resident small game license is $14.00. Beginning in 2001, the fee for a resident small game license is $15.00. The fee for a resident or nonresident who is 12 years of age through 16 years of age for a small game license is $1.00. The fee for a nonresident small game license is $60.00. Beginning in 1999, the fee for a nonresident small game license is $65.00. Beginning in 2001, the fee for a nonresident small game license is $69.00. 

Small Game 3 Day
324.43523 (2) A The fee for a limited nonresident small game license is $26.00. Beginning in 1999, the fee for a limited nonresident small game license is $28.00. Beginning in 2001, the fee for a limited nonresident small game license is $30.00.

Turkey
324.43524 (1) The fee for a resident wild turkey hunting license is $15.00. The fee for a nonresident wild turkey hunting license is $69.00.

Other

Discounting License Fees 
324.43521 Notwithstanding any other section of this part, the department may discount the price of a license for the following purposes:
(a) For marketing purposes to increase participation in hunting and fishing activities. The price of a license shall not be discounted more than 15% for marketing purposes.
(b) The price of the antlerless deer license may be reduced or eliminated in specific areas to help achieve the harvest of antlerless deer.
(c) If a person purchases 4 or more licenses for the same person at the same time, a sportsperson discount of 15% shall be provided. Waterfowl hunting licenses and limited fishing licenses are not eligible for the sportsperson discount.

Military License Fees
324.43536a A member of the military may obtain any license under this part for which a lottery is not required for $1.00 upon presentation of leave papers, duty papers, military orders, or other evidence acceptable to the department verifying that he or she is stationed outside of this state. The license is valid for a period of up to 2 weeks designated by the member of the military but only during the season in which such a license would otherwise be valid


----------

